

Tricky Meebo bar uses your Google+ profile via iframe - f055
https://www.meebo.com/support/article/174/

======
Evbn
How is that "tricky"? It is a standard pattern for preventing XSS/XSRF

~~~
f055
I just realised this works just like interactive tweet or share buttons, but
it was the first time I saw profile elements and activity log used like that,
visible on some other page I never logged into using Google+. Hence it felt
"tricky", especially since Meebo's implementation is non-standard, I can't
find these elements in widgets or API.

